# Crystals foaling thread (Mini baby!)



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Our miniature horse Crystal is going to have her foal!

She is due in september approximate date being the 9th , she was paddock bred so no way to know for certain.

She is quiet big at the moment and her boobs? udders? are changing a little, no milk development but they are a bit longer.

Here is Crystal, our soon to be mummy. 

I also included a photo of Goldie, the father


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

Oh Baby Mini! They are super cute. That said, I would be extra careful on foal watch. Mini's due to their small size are prone to trouble delivering live foals. The chances of you saving the baby are slim if the mare has trouble (you only have about 45 minutes from the start of labor). Still, getting fast help can save the mare. 

Also, the standard issue baby mini is on average 10 times fuzzier then any other foal. Its like the miniature horse womb is subject to sub-artic temperatures with the amount of hair the come out with. 

I hope you have made plans to geld the father or separate them unless you plan to get into the mini business. Mares go back into heat 7 days after foaling, which means you can have a pregnant mare 7 days after foaling.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

The father is not with the mare anymore rookie. They have been separated! 

We already have a bet organized who has done mini deliveries.
We have also got experience with both good mini foalings and one breech dialing where the said vet was able to pull the foal and save mum.

We have blankets for it if needed or if we can clip the foal if that's needed also.

Hope that has addressed all your questions 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

I do have one more question. You will post pictures after your baby is born nice, fuzzy and cute as a button right!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Of course  haha I can't wait
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

After a long grooming and defluffing session i took some photos of Crystal

Seperated from the heard except for Gypsy now, eating all her special food and pigging out! Apparently she was very hungry today.

Included an obligatory boob shot, what small boobies!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

she's not big. Not as Mini's go! She's a looooooonnnnnngggggg way off yet I reckon.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah? What do you think how long?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't know, no experience with foaling myself but on another forum I frequent there is a lady who breeds mini's commercially and her mares are always ENORMOUS before they foal. I don't think you have an August baby, or even September. Not going on size. But don't take my word for it!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

She's due early/mid September. When she had her last foal she wasn't very big that i recal :/ 

Will be a waiting game lol 

Our neighbours have had a few minis/Shetlands foal this year and there were some huge and one that didn't even look pregnant. 

I do agree though, googling photos some mare I'm seeing are enormous!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

The trouble with mares and "due dates" is that they don't really have a set due date  typical gestation is 340-370 days. Foals are viable anywhere from 320 days, and I think there was a pregnancy that went over 400. Minis usually have a slightly shorter gestation, from what I know, but they still have a pretty broad window of typicality.

You will need to watch for a red bag delivery, minis are more prone to it than others and if the foal is red bag it requires immediate intervention via cutting of the bag (I have heard of using a popstick cut diagonally) because red bag is when the placenta comes out first and the foal will need to be able to breathe without waiting for its mother to pass enough of the bag for it to break through the weaker white part. The foal will also need a vet asap in the event of a red bag for a plasma transfusion.

That's all from my research of course


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Will be doing some more research into that! She is at home so we can watch her closely and when she gets more signs she will be checked on at night also. 

If anything is to go wrong the bet will be called of course! She's great and tiny so good for minis!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

lol, I research A LOT because I want to breed a mare one day but I have to decide whether I want her to be mine (my chestnut TB is atm looking like a nice candidate) or whether I want to lease a broodmare.

What if you hired a foaling alarm? They give you lots of false alarms, and some mares will foal standing up, but it gives you a better chance of being there for the birth and with mini's that's really important because they do have a MUCH higher complication rate than big horses  otherwise you could board her somewhere to foal down, there are facilities that are dedicated to it.

Up to you of course, if/when I breed my mare will most certainly be foaling down on someone else's property. I have friends who are experienced breeders, and I'm a huge worry wart, so it's what's best for me. But your decision needs to be based on what's best for YOU and YOUR mare


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

We live in a fairly remote area so no access to breeders to foal down and the mare stressed majorly if removed from her heard totally, she is separated with one other mare at the moment

. I'm going to lOok into the Foal alarm tomorrow. Don't know anywhere here where I could look but trusty google can help!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm pretty sure you can hire them from a website, which posts them out and then you post them back when you're done with them (I think, idk the process). They attach to a halter I think.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Some new photos of Crystal, 
Her black/white tummy is so deceiving, she doesnt look as big as she is.
My arms dont go around her, not even close!

She has been eating ravenously, sleeping and standing in the shade. 
Exciting life.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

She's very cute! Can't wait for baby to appear though seems a long way off :-(


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Awesome! Very cute! Cant wait to see baby photos


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Cute little girl. Considering you think she's just about to foal, she really doesn't appear so.

As others have said, Minis are notorious for having foaling problems.

Just wanted to add, if you do decide to breed her again, please make sure you select a stud with a correct rear. Your mare is _extremely_ lacking in that department. She is posty and has little length from point of hip to point of buttock. It is a common fault in Minis.

Lizzie


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's opinions, 
It is possible she is due later the September 9th date is just the earliest possible day. 

She seems bigger in real life 

Thanks Feathered Feet for pointing that out, we will defenently look at that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

September 9 has been and gone uneventfully!

I went out to feed her this morning and did my usual checks/looks and i though wow her boobs have changed, they seem bigger but not full.

Then i look at the photos and they dont look that different, although the picture isnt the greatest.

She is being very happy by herself which is a surprise, she doesnt care about her herd next door at all, she just eats her hay and then sleeps in it


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Looks like shes got a bit of a way to go yet! Can't wait for baby photos!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

EquineBovine said:


> Looks like shes got a bit of a way to go yet! Can't wait for baby photos!


 
It does in the photos!! in person she looks bigger its so weird!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Come on baby come on baby come on baby!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Can't WAIT to seethe baby photos 
Goodluck with her foaling, the Daddy is just gorgeous!

Just one question - Do you leave halters on them?
It's something that, having rescued horses whose halters have grown into their noses (and ulcerated leaving severe damage), I worry about when I see horses loose with halters on.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Sometimes yes we do leave halters on them, out of our 7 horses 2 have permanent halters, a rescue mare who is super timid and would be impossibly hard to catch otherwise, we are working on this  

It is regularly checked to make sure it isn't tight  

Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

I went out to feed Crystal after work today and noticed that she has weird ?swelling? infront of her udders about 4-5cm in front of her nipples on both sides. It is easy to push in (squishy) and she isn't upset by this.

Is this just her udder developing?


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Could be! :-D


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi all,

An update and a question.

Her udders have filled out overnight and those white spots on the ends of her teats/nipples are they wax?


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

No that doesn't look like she's waxing to me - I'd say a wee way to go yet


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree with Merlot couple weeks probly. But they do have their ways of fooling us.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

I hope it's not another couple of weeks! Haha how often do they go in season?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

every month except they slow down or even stop in the winter.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Spotted 

So if she didnt get pregnant her first heat she would be due approx 9th of October

There was defently more progress in her udder overnight!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Updated photos for anyone who's interested


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

hmmm a week, maybe two? Think you should put up a poll for how long to go...
1 week
2 weeks
3 weeks
4 weeks
3 years etc ;-)


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Merlot said:


> hmmm a week, maybe two? Think you should put up a poll for how long to go...
> 1 week
> 2 weeks
> 3 weeks
> ...



For that or for colour gender? How would i do this?


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

subbing


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

eeek I know this is stupid but I can't remember how I did mine DUH!!!
HELP someone HEEEELP 
They ought to be along soon ;-)
Can't wait to see your dear wee foal, will be sooo cute!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Merlot said:


> eeek I know this is stupid but I can't remember how I did mine DUH!!!
> HELP someone HEEEELP
> They ought to be along soon ;-)
> Can't wait to see your dear wee foal, will be sooo cute!


 
I figured it out!
Have a go now Merlot and everyone else interested.

It is under thread tools for future reference


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Well done that girl!
Come on foal...


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

You didn't vote on a day Merlot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes I did - didn't I? - 14 - 21 days (colt)


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Merlot said:


> Yes I did - didn't I? - 14 - 21 days (colt)


 
Oops haha you did too! Im going nuts!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

No idea whats going on with her, her udders have gone down (emptied but not shrunk) her bum is all jelly-ish and her lady parts seem quiet loose she is very big and waddles around.

She has been laying down lots these past days and seeming to be not the hapiest.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Got some photos of her with my ipod today (not super quality) but thought you would be able to give me an opinion then!


I have been out there to see her 4 times this morning and she has been laying down every time


----------



## ChipBarGirl (Sep 23, 2012)

Subbing - cannot wait to see a baby! Good luck with everything!!!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you! I'm looking forward to the baby also
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm thinking you still have another 1-3 weeks. When was she covered?


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Mom looks uncomfortable !!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

She was paddock bred AndersonEquestrian if bred on her first heat she would have been due approx 9 September, we never saw them breeding after her first heat (obviously I realise that this does not mean they didn't!)


Mango- I think she is poor girl! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

How long was she in the paddock for Curly?

Mini's usually have a shorter pregnancy than big horses, and can tend to foal closer to 320 days.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> How long was she in the paddock for Curly?
> 
> Mini's usually have a shorter pregnancy than big horses, and can tend to foal closer to 320 days.


She actually lived with him until recently, we didnt see an issue with them being together to be honest.

He is an amazing stallion behaves more like a gelding to be honest.
Gentle and just overall very kind. Would you not reccomend leaving them together?


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Nothing wrong with a pregnant mare living with the stallion  it just means she could pretty much be due any time from tomorrow to 2-3 months away. Or more. Having at least a rough idea of when she _should_ be due is better, so that you have a better chance of being there for the birth in case of complications. That's not always possible.

I was asking how long she was in the paddock for to try to get an idea of the possible window of time. Who knows, she might have taken on the first breeding and then slipped and been re-bred later on. That's the problem with paddock breeding, you never really know when the foal was conceived - but the conception rates are much much higher, something like 98% versus, will have to ask my mother, but I think it was 70-80% for hand breeding, and 50% for AI. Each method has its pros and its cons and depends on the two individual horses involved - for example I know people who have mares that take first time every time no matter the method, and I know people who have mares that simply refuse to get pregnant through AI. I know mares that you couldn't pasture breed because they have no interest in the stallion at all, so, unrestrained, would not let him mount. And I know mares that you couldn't hand breed because they demand proper romancing, and a lot of stallions that hand breed are taught to get up, get the job done, and get off as quickly as possible. It saves a lot of time and during breeding season, time is money!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> Nothing wrong with a pregnant mare living with the stallion  it just means she could pretty much be due any time from tomorrow to 2-3 months away. Or more. Having at least a rough idea of when she _should_ be due is better, so that you have a better chance of being there for the birth in case of complications. That's not always possible.
> 
> I was asking how long she was in the paddock for to try to get an idea of the possible window of time. Who knows, she might have taken on the first breeding and then slipped and been re-bred later on. That's the problem with paddock breeding, you never really know when the foal was conceived - but the conception rates are much much higher, something like 98% versus, will have to ask my mother, but I think it was 70-80% for hand breeding, and 50% for AI. Each method has its pros and its cons and depends on the two individual horses involved - for example I know people who have mares that take first time every time no matter the method, and I know people who have mares that simply refuse to get pregnant through AI. I know mares that you couldn't pasture breed because they have no interest in the stallion at all, so, unrestrained, would not let him mount. And I know mares that you couldn't hand breed because they demand proper romancing, and a lot of stallions that hand breed are taught to get up, get the job done, and get off as quickly as possible. It saves a lot of time and during breeding season, time is money!


 
Makes a lot of sense, thanks 

When do you think she looks due?


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, I'm not really a breeding and pregnancy expert... I have done a lot of research because I'm interested in getting into it one day but I'm no expert.

I don't think she looks due though. Just going off her bag and vulva. Her vulva would be more relaxed and her nipples would point out and down. She's not especially big, as minis go, and her bum doesn't have the pointy look - nor does her belly.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> Well, I'm not really a breeding and pregnancy expert... I have done a lot of research because I'm interested in getting into it one day but I'm no expert.
> 
> I don't think she looks due though. Just going off her bag and vulva. Her vulva would be more relaxed and her nipples would point out and down. She's not especially big, as minis go, and her bum doesn't have the pointy look - nor does her belly.


Ok then, why would her bag be changing from fuller to today more empty? Is it just preparing?


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't know. Some mares just do that. With mini's, the real telling factor is belly shape. When her belly goes pointy you better be on foal watch because it will come within 2 days!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> I don't know. Some mares just do that. With mini's, the real telling factor is belly shape. When her belly goes pointy you better be on foal watch because it will come within 2 days!


 
Ok well i will make sure to keep putting pics up haha, hopeing for a pointy belly soon


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Blue eyed pony - What do you think? Are we more pointy or am i just going nutty?


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

I think you're gettting closer.
That woohoo looks much looser. How is her butt jiggling? It is like jello? Her belly is definitely at point now.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> I think you're gettting closer.
> That woohoo looks much looser. How is her butt jiggling? It is like jello? Her belly is definitely at point now.


 
Very jiggly lol she is also acting odd for her. Normally she is quiet the 'introvert' but today she wanted pats and cuddles.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Gosh, if it wasn't the middle of the day and the fact she hasn't got huge udders i would say she was/is very close.

Just went out to her, she was laying down panting and making little groaning noises. Stayed laying down even when i was sitting next to her (not like her at all, never been able to be 50m near her when shes laying down) she did stand up after a few minutes though.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

I would keep an eye on her tonight! If she starts rubbing her butt on things - get ready!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> I would keep an eye on her tonight! If she starts rubbing her butt on things - get ready!


 
Most certainly 

How often do you check mares during the night?


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Stay with her - they sometimes do foal in the day you know - Good Luck!!!


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

Definitely looking closer! Her tummy is taking on the "V" shape now, and yes she is looking much looser behind. I would definitely be keeping a close eye on her! Whats her udder up to? LOL


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

lexischase said:


> Definitely looking closer! Her tummy is taking on the "V" shape now, and yes she is looking much looser behind. I would definitely be keeping a close eye on her! Whats her udder up to? LOL


Not a whole lot, much the same as yesterday, want a photo?


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Merlot said:


> Stay with her - they sometimes do foal in the day you know - Good Luck!!!


She is eating her hay at the moment


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes! Post a whole bunch of photos of her


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Couple of photos of her 

Her udders arn't very full :/


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

I completely forget reading the whole forum the other day... Is Crystal a maiden? She is so cute


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

lexischase said:


> I completely forget reading the whole forum the other day... Is Crystal a maiden? She is so cute


 
Nope she isn't 

When we bought her she had a brown colt at foot, she hasn't had any foals with us yet


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Subbing up - looks like it's getting close :3 Good luck!


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Had she just gotten up or was she "stretching"?


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Is she stretching in that last photo? If not, GET HER SEEN BY A VET. If that's not a stretch (or an awkward just-got-up stance), it's a very severe laminitic stance, and she has something wrong with both front feet.

There's no pointyness to her belly yet, so she's not even close.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Umm, sweetie she might be having a contraction. My arabian mare stretched WAY out whenever she had a contraction. I doubt this mare is laminitic. 

Not too mention she has dropped quite a bit.




blue eyed pony said:


> Is she stretching in that last photo? If not, GET HER SEEN BY A VET. If that's not a stretch, it's a very severe laminitic stance, and she has something wrong with both front feet.
> 
> There's no pointyness to her belly yet, so she's not even close.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Noooo she's not laminitic! she was doing weird stretching groans!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Horse yoga! P


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

How often is she doing this? If it's every 5-15mins she is having contractions.

Tina had really wonky contractions. She would contract about every 30mins-1hr The day before she had him. 



CurlyIsASpecialStandie said:


> Noooo she's not laminitic! she was doing weird stretching groans!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> How often is she doing this? If it's every 5-15mins she is having contractions.
> 
> Tina had really wonky contractions. She would contract about every 30mins-1hr The day before she had him.


 
She hasn't done that again that ive seen, however before her tummy was like shuddering a bit and just after she got up her 'lady parts' where uhm slightly open so you could see pink.

She is restless at the moment and her tummy shape is more round again on one side pointy on the other side.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> Umm, sweetie


I find this condescending. Sorry but it turned me right off whatever the heck it was you had to say.

The fact is, this mare is a MINIATURE. Mini's are more prone to founder than other breeds. And she is PREGNANT - which can cause founder in some mares. Hence my concern.

She doesn't look close to foaling, to me. Some mares show no signs, or only subtle signs, but nearly all of them will at least have the pointy belly as the foal moves into position. This one doesn't, so excuse me for not thinking of contractions.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> I find this condescending. Sorry but it turned me right off whatever the heck it was you had to say.
> 
> The fact is, this mare is a MINIATURE. Mini's are more prone to founder than other breeds. And she is PREGNANT - which can cause founder in some mares. Hence my concern.
> 
> She doesn't look close to foaling, to me. Some mares show no signs, or only subtle signs, but nearly all of them will at least have the pointy belly as the foal moves into position. This one doesn't, so excuse me for not thinking of contractions.


Blue eyed pony, your question was valid. All our minis are very carefully managed in regard to feed to avoid any type of founder/laminitis. None have ever had it in our care and im hoping to keep it that way!

Why could/would she be doing the weird noises/behaviours in your opinion?


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Well i think she is shifting that baby in place. I would watch her closely today and tonight. It might be another day or two but I think she is going to foal this week.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Maybe the foal is beginning to move into position. Maybe it's sitting on something uncomfortable. Maybe she's just trying to relieve the pressure on her tummy muscles.

And maybe your mare is one of those that show no signs, which would make Anderson right.

There's no certainties in breeding, because mares love to read the book and then tease their owners by showing signs then going back to not showing any, and randomly foaling right when the owner thinks, ok, nothing's going to happen today. My mother's mare did that. Mum went out to check the very very heavily pregnant due-any-day-now mare, and mare was talking to her gelding over the fence. Mum thought, ok, not yet.

Half an hour later, Mum goes out to check on her again, and there's a foal. They LOVE doing that.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> Well i think she is shifting that baby in place. I would watch her closely today and tonight. It might be another day or two but I think she is going to foal this week.


I will be watching her very closely  
How often would you check on her?


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> Maybe the foal is beginning to move into position. Maybe it's sitting on something uncomfortable. Maybe she's just trying to relieve the pressure on her tummy muscles.
> 
> And maybe your mare is one of those that show no signs, which would make Anderson right.
> 
> ...


Its a bit of a guessing game! Im sure she would love to 'surprise' me. I however dont think that would be very nice of her.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

It wasn't condescending. I call many people sweetie. Don't be offended =]
I was merely saying that I don't believe she is foundering. It's common for mares to stretch out like this in late stages of pregancy. Even before the labor REALLY started with Tina she would stretch out.

Don't be worried if your mare does not have a bag before foaling. Some mares get their milk in AFTER or minutes before. 



blue eyed pony said:


> I find this condescending. Sorry but it turned me right off whatever the heck it was you had to say.
> 
> The fact is, this mare is a MINIATURE. Mini's are more prone to founder than other breeds. And she is PREGNANT - which can cause founder in some mares. Hence my concern.
> 
> She doesn't look close to foaling, to me. Some mares show no signs, or only subtle signs, but nearly all of them will at least have the pointy belly as the foal moves into position. This one doesn't, so excuse me for not thinking of contractions.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> It wasn't condescending. I call many people sweetie. Don't be offended =]
> I was merely saying that I don't believe she is foundering. It's common for mares to stretch out like this in late stages of pregancy. Even before the labor REALLY started with Tina she would stretch out.
> 
> Don't be worried if your mare does not have a bag before foaling. Some mares get their milk in AFTER or minutes before.


Thanks 
I will keep you all updated!


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Also watch for her getting up and down all the time - almost like she is colicing. If she starts doing this will most likely have a foal within 24hrs. =]


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Worth having a supply of powdered colostrum just in case though, because some mares don't get their milk in for a few days after foaling. It's uncommon, but it does happen, and better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

If you're going to run out for the colostrum also pick up some betadine(or iodine) to steralize the navel, and some enamas (in case the foal is straining to push out their little turd. 

=] Sorry, don't want to be a know-it-all. I usually h ave simple shopping lists for foaling. Oh and some banamine on hand in case she gets colicy after the birth.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> If you're going to run out for the colostrum also pick up some betadine(or iodine) to steralize the navel, and some enamas (in case the foal is straining to push out their little turd.
> 
> =] Sorry, don't want to be a know-it-all. I usually h ave simple shopping lists for foaling. Oh and some banamine on hand in case she gets colicy after the birth.


We have betadine as for the others the vets here wont give it to you unless they see the foal needs it. So will have to call them out if it needs be


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh poohb my vet will sell me anything I need. I doubt she will need it. She is pretty healthy looking. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't know about USA but here you can get enema's from the chemist. I'm amusing human ones are ok to use? Correct me if I'm wrong! I think she has a way to go yet but who knows! Mares can be plain evil! 
Once she bags up I'd be checking her every 2 hours ) Once even closer go to 1/2 hourly!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry! You're not in America. Well, if I can get enema's in NZ surely you can in Aus! P


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm sure mum can get enemas she's a nurse  but medication like banamine we won't be given and colostrum they have (5min) drive from us
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

On we can pick up cheap enemas at Walmart ($1.50) for a pack of 4... lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh wow, lol we don't have anything like Walmart here an you certainly can't get them at the supermarket 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

In a pinch you can use warm water for an enema.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

You can probably use warm water and some mineral oil.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

No foal 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Pics of her today?


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Will go get some 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Some photos of Lady Crystal this morning


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Another pic


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

She is getting the sugaring on the nips. I think she is close. =] Is she looking uncomfortable, biting/kicking at sides, stretching out, rubbing her toosh on things?


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> She is getting the sugaring on the nips. I think she is close. =] Is she looking uncomfortable, biting/kicking at sides, stretching out, rubbing her toosh on things?


She has been biting at herself a little and rubbing her tummy/bum on things also., cant tell if she is itchy or irritated though!
She seems to be grumpy today though, just wants to be left alone!

Still laying down a fair bit, was extremellllyyy hungry this morning.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

omg.. I cant wait.. Im freaking checking this thread everytime I get a notification like!

BABY HAS ARRIVED>> then.. darn.. no baby


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

barrelbeginner said:


> omg.. I cant wait.. Im freaking checking this thread everytime I get a notification like!
> 
> BABY HAS ARRIVED>> then.. darn.. no baby


Haha i know the feeling, there is one corner of her paddock we cant see so i keep getting up, not seeing her and being like YAY baby then i go out there,and no baby!

Turns out shes just having a sleep!


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Yeah, I would get ready. I say 2-3 days left if not tonight or tomorrow AM.



CurlyIsASpecialStandie said:


> She has been biting at herself a little and rubbing her tummy/bum on things also., cant tell if she is itchy or irritated though!
> She seems to be grumpy today though, just wants to be left alone!
> 
> Still laying down a fair bit, was extremellllyyy hungry this morning.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> Yeah, I would get ready. I say 2-3 days left if not tonight or tomorrow AM.


Im working tomorrow from 4-8:15 so she is forbidden from foaling then 
Im hoping we arn't to far off


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Better go out and have a discussion with her ;] "HOLD IT IN!! You held it for 11 months you can hang on to it for another 4hours!"

haha


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> Better go out and have a discussion with her ;] "HOLD IT IN!! You held it for 11 months you can hang on to it for another 4hours!"
> 
> haha


Lol! thats on my listto do if she hasn't had it by then


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Is there a baby now?


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

Sooo exciting!! Hoping for a baby tonight! Any updates???


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Watch her closely. That belly is getting pointy, meaning baby is moving into position. I call it 48 hours tops. Pinto filly.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

She looks a wee way off to me - I would expect to see her belly more pointed and more relaxing of her butt muscles....could be wrong here...


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Poured rain most of the night, no baby 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Merlot, the key thing you look for is change. This mare's belly has changed shape since the last set of photos, meaning her foal is moving around, and the pointyness suggests that the foal is moving into position for birthing. That typically happens anywhere from 24-48 hours before birth, but can happen minutes before, a week before, or not at all (not at all is when you get worried as it may be a breach birth or a leg could be stuck - causing major complications; luckily for OP, her mare seems to be moving baby into position just nicely).

She might get super-smoochy, or super-grumpy. She might not change at all, personality-wise. But if something CHANGES, be on high alert, because something will happen sooner rather than later.

OP, are you educated on red bag deliveries, what to look for, and what to do in the event of one? Red bags are much more common [better word is less rare] in miniatures than other breeds so although it's unlikely that you will need the knowledge, it's better to have it just in case. Red bag is just what it sounds like - instead of the white amniotic sac, the first thing that presents is red, and tough. That's the placenta, and if you see it before the foal is out, you will need to get that baby's nose and mouth clear ASAP because if the placenta has detached the foal can't get oxygen until it can breathe. Lots of people use scissors to cut a red bag, but a cut and sharpened popsicle stick will do the job nicely and has less risk of cutting the foal.

The biggest thing with red bags is that even if the foal breathes right away, it's really important to get the vet out, because a red bag foal can be weaker than a normal foal and it's better to be safe than sorry.

I don't have all the info but have read up on it because someone on another forum had a red bag birth last foaling season and because I want to get into breeding one day I wanted to have all the information.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Blue eyed pony, I took your advice at the beginning of this thread very seriously, I have looked at photos seen videos and read about it. I have a sharp pair of scissors on hand if its necessary.

I have some photos to put up later (once it stops raining.

Read your response again, I'm going to go sharpen a paddle-pop stick 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I forgot I'd mentioned it, sorry!! hahaha I'm dreadful.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Haha that's ok, it's good of you to be so helpful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm pretty invested in this mare and her baby-to-be! I love minis, if I had the fences and facilities I'd have one in an instant. Maybe more than one. Mini horses are like pringles, you can never have just one!

I want to see the adorable fluffyness <3 mini babies are SO cute. Come on girly, pop us out a nice healthy bub. Pinto filly, don't forget!!


----------



## cmjs (Jun 28, 2012)

CurlyIsASpecialStandie said:


> Some photos of Lady Crystal this morning


is this her first foal? most mares 'boobs' fill up a bit before birth, with my mate we went down one night, nothing had changed and she was acting very normal. the next morning she was squirting milk and very restless, she had it that night! good luck with your baby, and can't wait to see pictures! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Cmjs, nope not her first baby.
She had a brown colt at foot when we purchased her. 

She hasn't foaled with us before 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> I'm pretty invested in this mare and her baby-to-be! I love minis, if I had the fences and facilities I'd have one in an instant. Maybe more than one. Mini horses are like pringles, you can never have just one!
> 
> I want to see the adorable fluffyness <3 mini babies are SO cute. Come on girly, pop us out a nice healthy bub. Pinto filly, don't forget!!


We started with one, now look! Lol 

That was my foal order too, lets see if she can fulfill it


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

ahahaha yeah unfortunately my place is only fenced for big horses... minis wouldn't stay in! It's challenging enough keeping the friend's 13.2hh part Arab in a paddock. Shame really because I do love the mini horses.

...although maybe not SUCH a shame all things considered, because as much as I love em keeping the weight off them is a nightmare. There's a reason I don't have ponies any more!

-starts chanting- PINTO FILLY. PINTO FILLY. PINTO FILLY.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Crystal this morning, has been rubbing her tail overnight because she messed up her tail plait 

Due to the lovely weather here at the moment i assume she will hang onto the baby? It still raining and yucky!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

We have them in the 'Jenny Craig' paddock almost year round so we can obsessively control their diet! 

They are such escape artists, electric fencing is pretty ineffective in winter because they get so fuzzy their hair protects them. 

They are adorable though...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Those boobies are starting to come along!! Getting closer.

My boss has an escape artist. I think Twinkle Toes is about 10-11hh though - not a mini! I don't know what breed she is but I think she's possibly a riding pony or a saddle pony based on her build. What L does is keep TT in a round pen that's got conveyor belt rubber walls, and conveyor belt rubber on the gate so there's no gaps anywhere.

I so badly want a little pony. My legs are way too long for me to ride anything under around 14hh but I so so badly want a midget pony. A mini or a welsh A, I don't care which - to show in hand and drive in harness! I think I would willingly quit riding to allow that to happen. I love the ponies. And they've got to be cheaper to keep than my TB!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> Those boobies are starting to come along!! Getting closer.
> 
> My boss has an escape artist. I think Twinkle Toes is about 10-11hh though - not a mini! I don't know what breed she is but I think she's possibly a riding pony or a saddle pony based on her build. What L does is keep TT in a round pen that's got conveyor belt rubber walls, and conveyor belt rubber on the gate so there's no gaps anywhere.
> 
> I so badly want a little pony. My legs are way too long for me to ride anything under around 14hh but I so so badly want a midget pony. A mini or a welsh A, I don't care which - to show in hand and drive in harness! I think I would willingly quit riding to allow that to happen. I love the ponies. And they've got to be cheaper to keep than my TB!


 
If only my mare Curly would put on weight like these guys!
Sheep fencing works for us, not big enough for them to climb through the holes! 

Do you think her belly is pointier?


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

A little bit. I think it's possible she might go soon... but then again with these bloody mares you never really know!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Very true lol, would weather affect her?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

They prefer to foal in bad weather over perfect weather for some reason. I know several people whose mares have held out for a big storm and then popped in the middle of it all.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh great :/ at least we have a blanket for mum and bub if need be
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

You'll find that as long as they have shelter, bubs should be fine, unless there are complications with the birth. Foals are born fluffy for a reason!!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> You'll find that as long as they have shelter, bubs should be fine, unless there are complications with the birth. Foals are born fluffy for a reason!!



They do have shelter  Haha fluffy baby!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

can't wait hey!!!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm exited!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equinelyn (Dec 15, 2010)

Subbing to this. Can't wait for the baby to come!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

CurlyIsASpecialStandie said:


> I'm exited!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Where did you exit to?:shock:


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Haha Merlot, I meant excited I was in a rush getting ready to go out i mustn't have noticed my 'exit'

On the other hand no baby.
Despite the weird dream I had
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Some photos of the lady hippo today,

Come on baby!!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I really do hope, this mare had a nice baby. However, I really do hope she is not bred again, since she is soooo far from breeding quality. She toes out in all four feet, she has a plainish head and a short neck. Add to that her low tail set and lacking in hip, makes her a pretty pet, but far from a Mini which should be producing the next generation. 

JMHO of course.

Lizzie


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

FeatheredFeet said:


> I really do hope, this mare had a nice baby. However, I really do hope she is not bred again, since she is soooo far from breeding quality. She toes out in all four feet, she has a plainish head and a short neck. Add to that her low tail set and lacking in hip, makes her a pretty pet, but far from a Mini which should be producing the next generation.
> 
> JMHO of course.
> 
> Lizzie


 
Thankyou for your opinion Lizzie


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

FeatheredFeet said:


> I really do hope, this mare had a nice baby. However, I really do hope she is not bred again, since she is soooo far from breeding quality. She toes out in all four feet, she has a plainish head and a short neck. Add to that her low tail set and lacking in hip, makes her a pretty pet, but far from a Mini which should be producing the next generation.
> 
> JMHO of course.
> 
> Lizzie


Geee that's very harsh.
Why would you post something like that? This little girl looks like a little sweetheart and she is obviously loved very much.
I think that comment was uncalled for. There's nothing wrong with a 'pretty pet' - isn't that what most minis are? Personally, I'd far rather a pony was a much loved pet than a show ring specimen:shock:.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Merlot said:


> Geee that's very harsh.
> Why would you post something like that? This little girl looks like a little sweetheart and she is obviously loved very much.
> I think that comment was uncalled for. There's nothing wrong with a 'pretty pet' - isn't that what most minis are? Personally, I'd far rather a pony was a much loved pet than a show ring specimen:shock:.


Thanks Merlot <3 

She is proven in the fact that she is great in harness and great with kids!


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

She is cute and she is a pretty little thing. I've never said otherwise. However, 'pretty' doesn't always equal breeding quality. Neither does being good with kids or in harness. 

Maybe in Australia, quality isn't a big deal and there are not thousands of Minis being bred and ending up given away or sold in auctions for $2. That is the sad fact however, in the Mini Horse world. 

Lizzie


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

FeatheredFeet said:


> She is cute and she is a pretty little thing. I've never said otherwise. However, 'pretty' doesn't always equal breeding quality. Neither does being good with kids or in harness.
> 
> Maybe in Australia, quality isn't a big deal and there are not thousands of Minis being bred and ending up given away or sold in auctions for $2. That is the sad fact however, in the Mini Horse world.
> 
> Lizzie


In Australia mini colts (6months old) unregistered are sold for $300. 
Mares that are unhandled etc $500 and mares that are broken for up to $1000

Where i am at least.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I do get where you are coming from Featheredfeet and I think that any of us who are breeding need to ask ourselves why we are doing it and that we have a responsibility to either make sure we are keeping the foal ourselves (as I am) or that we have great homes lined up. 
It is a sad fact that too many of every type of horse ('show quality' included).... or dog or cat and especially; people are being bred for the available space on this earth.
Just my opinion for what it is worth ;-)


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Merlot said:


> I do get where you are coming from Featheredfeet and I think that any of us who are breeding need to ask ourselves why we are doing it and that we have a responsibility to either make sure we are keeping the foal ourselves (as I am) or that we have great homes lined up.
> It is a sad fact that too many of every type of horse ('show quality' included).... or dog or cat and especially; people are being bred for the available space on this earth.
> Just my opinion for what it is worth ;-)



I agree 100% with your opinion Merlot! None of our horses would ever be sold to a less than perfect home and if need be we would keep them


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

FeatheredFeet said:


> She is cute and she is a pretty little thing. I've never said otherwise. However, 'pretty' doesn't always equal breeding quality. Neither does being good with kids or in harness.
> 
> Maybe in Australia, quality isn't a big deal and there are not thousands of Minis being bred and ending up given away or sold in auctions for $2. That is the sad fact however, in the Mini Horse world.
> 
> Lizzie


Horse world in general unfortunately =[


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> Horse world in general unfortunately =[


 
This is in America correct?


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

And the UK, she is a pretty mare hope she foals safely, though a hippo not so much lol my mare due in April is almost twice that size.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

The size of my girl now.
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/maras-foaling-thread-~due-8th-april~-138455/page3/


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

rbarlo, wow she is gigantic!!!

Some pics of her udder tonight, much bigger.

Sorry for the extremely crappy photos, hard to take photos with an ipod in one hand and hold a torch in the other 

What do we think?

Her bum seems more jelly-ish and soft her belly seems a little less pointy :/


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Oops double post


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

I think she is a little way off yet.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm picking quite a way off yet also....


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well she should be less then 4 weeks off as they tend to start bagging up 4 weeks before foaling, I would say 2/3 weeks imho


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

No baby! Been biting at her sides a lot but her udders have gone down. Her lady parts are looser.

I read somewhere that you can tell how close/far away dialing is by the colour inside her vulva?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes it goes almost purple when they are about to foal, the udders will be bigger in the morning as the more the move around the more the shrink.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

That's odd her udders were bigger last night :/
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

Pictures Pahleaseeee!


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

CurlyIsASpecialStandie said:


> No baby! Been biting at her sides a lot but her udders have gone down. Her lady parts are looser.
> 
> I read somewhere that you can tell how close/far away dialing is by the colour inside her vulva?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes.. you can. All my friends and family thought I was completely bat**** for opening Tina's woohoo and looking in to see when she was going to foal. It helped a bit too. The lighter pink it is the further away you are, when it is like a scarlet color - INCOMING!! =]


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Best way to tell though is by their behaviour. Tina continued to eat all through the labor and as soon as he was out of her she was eating and I was told she would go off her feed... LOL

I guess it is different for every mare. They just look really colicy.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> Yes.. you can. All my friends and family thought I was completely bat**** for opening Tina's woohoo and looking in to see when she was going to foal. It helped a bit too. The lighter pink it is the further away you are, when it is like a scarlet color - INCOMING!! =]


Well this morning it was more red/pink now its more medium pink.

her udders are bigger again tonight but her woohoo is tighter than this morning!

Crystal love, get it all together haha.

In the pic's i got this morning she looks the same as yesterday so wasnt sure on the point of uploading them


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Sometimes they do that. Our mare Sahara all of a sudden got really tight and tense and we went "Well crap.. guess we got another week left" and woke up to a chestnut filly! =]


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

AndersonEquestrian said:


> Yes.. you can. All my friends and family thought I was completely bat**** for opening Tina's woohoo and looking in to see when she was going to foal. It helped a bit too. The lighter pink it is the further away you are, when it is like a scarlet color - INCOMING!! =]


Incoming??? I was kind of hoping it would be OUTGOING ;-)


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Haha, I guess you're right!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Nothing to report this morning. Medium pink colour with reasonable udders still waiting Crystal...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Crystal today, bigger udders and lots of bum scratching / tummy biting.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

LOTS of sugaring!! Maybe in a week??

how is her behavior?


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Her behaviour is normal for her really
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Do you think she could go ealier? Just went out she was laying down and the inside of her vulva is swollen and purplish/red


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Has she popped??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

CurlyIsASpecialStandie said:


> Do you think she could go ealier? Just went out she was laying down and the inside of her vulva is swollen and purplish/red



Sorry I missed this.

I think she could foal any time now. I think she is waiting for the perfect moment. =]


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Nope, no baby! I really thought she was going to have it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

You just gotta quit paying attention. She might be one of those who looks like it for weeks and then randomly pops one out once you've given up on her having it that week. 

Any idea how many days she is?


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

No not a day estimate if she caught on her first ear it would have been September 9th never saw them going at it after that but obviously it's happened.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Hmm.. Well.. Should be interesting to see when she foals!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah probably today seeing as I'm away at a horse auction all day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

nothing yet???


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

updates?


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Sorry! Been at a horse show, nothing at all really. 
Will take some photos tonight and upload


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Not sure if she is ever going to have this foal!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Subbing! Bring on BABY! :-D


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Boobies are starting to come along now! That vulva needs to relax a bit more but not all mares' vulvas do so we shall see. I think it will be either this week or next.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Whoo thanks Blue eyed pony, her udders disappeared totally for a while yesterday was a bit odd
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

You need to have her feet done, asap and preferably, before she foals.

Lizzie


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Very loose lady parts, bright red inside.

If i squeeze a teat clear liquid will come out now.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

BABY BABBAYBYBABABABABBABYY??!?!? [email protected][email protected]?!?!?$K359ujds;lfkjas;d

sorry I bit excited


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

barrelbeginner said:


> BABY BABBAYBYBABABABABBABYY??!?!? [email protected][email protected]?!?!?$K359ujds;lfkjas;d
> 
> sorry I bit excited


Haha thats fine! I am too


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Baby??!?!?!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

EquineBovine said:


> Baby??!?!?!


 
Nope, gianormous boobs but her lady parts have gone back to dark pink! She cant make up her **** mind!


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

Subbing! I think she is adorable, and it looks as if she is getting prettty close!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

We have wax! and very full udders. Maybe we will have a baby sometime this year after all. 

No pics, got home after dark and had to use the torch to check her


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

double post


----------



## Randella (Dec 13, 2011)

Subbing!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

We have a foal!! Very fresh!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

HEY PHOTOS!!!!! Congratulations - filly? Colt? Something???


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Yes! Please, details and photos!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Yay congrats! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

A beautiful filly! Black with blue-ish eyes and white frosting on her tail! Absolutely tiny and very curious.Photos uploading to my laptop as we speak!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

[No message]


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

More photos, odd blue eyes?


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Ahh so cute! I can't wait until our three have theirs. The eyes just look like normal baby blues that'll turn brown. Regardless, she's adorable. I'm guessing the delivery went well?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

awwww she's SOOOO cute! And yes blue eyes are normal for just born- they'll change. What a dear little soul...we know what you will be doing all day today...keep the photos rolling in ;-)


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

By the way, am picking she'll go grey


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Why will she go grey Merlot? Neither mum nor dad is grey? Mum is black an white tobiano and dad palomino ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I think she is a smoky black - also called a black buckskin in Australia.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm with chiilaa. Smokey black.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

ahhh her dad looked grey in the photo and she looked like she might grey out around the muzzle...my mistake - don't panic ;-) She'll be gorgeous and SOOO cute no matter what colour she ends up


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

congrats on the uber cute baby!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

She's adorable!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Congrats!! She's adorable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh my!!! Congrats on such a precious filly!!! Very happy everything went smoothly, mom and baby look just wonderful! Does she have a name yet? Or any ideas?


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Congrats what a sweet little filly.


----------



## AndersonEquestrian (Sep 25, 2012)

Horay for a healthy filly!!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

She is adorable and incredily curious. I was taking photos and she walks straight up and sniffs me, she loves having her wither scratched, it results in the ahhhh face!Mum is healthy and happy, very protective but only towards the horses next door! Born at around 5:30 am checked on her at about 2:15am and she had wax but her lady parts were pink and not loose so i wasn't expecting a baby. My brother sprinted into my room at 7 this morning screaming she had a baby!!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

come on, get the camera out...more pics PLEASE!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Merlot said:


> come on, get the camera out...more pics PLEASE!


 
Haha will go out and take some more for you  

Milly (possible name) went for her first trot before, so freakin adorable!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Some more baby photos, she loves bum scratches!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

The rest of them!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

OH MOI GAWD, she gets around 50 zillion points on the Cutometer reading


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Merlot said:


> OH MOI GAWD, she gets around 50 zillion points on the Cutometer reading


She is so adorable! Lazy though  Sleep, get up and have a drink then collapse in a heap and sleep some more


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Sounds like my cat Flossom MacFearsome...wake up...eat...sleep....wake up...wander to middle of the room and lie on back with paws in air....sleep....roll over....sleep......get up....eat......lie down......sleep........wake up...request cuddle....sleep......
you get the picture ;-)


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats she is so cute and huge.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

WHOOOO!!! how cute!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

She's not huge Barlow actually tiny. Wouldn't weigh 15kg 

I agree barrelbegginer she's so cute! I love watching her
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Darling little creature. Congratulations. 

Lizzie


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Lizzie 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Omg! BABY!!!! CUTE!!!!! love the bum scratches ones!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Yeah she loves it! And mum wants her sides scratched and I get the same face!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well yeah she is a mini baby but if you compare her to the size of her mum in the side on photos she is huge.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

rbarlo32 said:


> Well yeah she is a mini baby but if you compare her to the size of her mum in the side on photos she is huge.


Not really. Seen many mini babies bigger.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

This is the first new born mini baby I have seen so I was going of the size of shetland foals incomparision to their dams as Shetlands and Miniture horses are about the same size.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

rbarlo32 said:


> This is the first new born mini baby I have seen so I was going of the size of shetland foals incomparision to their dams as Shetlands and Miniture horses are about the same size.


They are different in stature though. I have seen both and she isn't big at all compared to the ones i have seen. Im sure she isn't the smallest in the world but she is far from huge


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Baby is doing great mum not so much.

Fine last night, this morning wont get up and if she gets up she drops and rolls again straight after. Calling the vet when they open to get them out.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Don't wait until they "open" Curly... call an emergency service.

I don't mean to scare you but someone on here lost a mare because she colicked [if I remember right it was a twisted gut] when all her insides were moving back into place after she pushed the baby out. Colic symptoms like that, especially after foaling, concern me.

Gorgeous baby, even though they missed the "pinto" part of the order. I think she's just lovely.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> Don't wait until they "open" Curly... call an emergency service.
> 
> I don't mean to scare you but someone on here lost a mare because she colicked [if I remember right it was a twisted gut] when all her insides were moving back into place after she pushed the baby out. Colic symptoms like that, especially after foaling, concern me.
> 
> Gorgeous baby, even though they missed the "pinto" part of the order. I think she's just lovely.


 
The vet that is on for emergencies is not one that i would be comfortable having near her!

I have taken her temp which is low 36.4 and her gums are on the pale side.

She has stopped rolling and is now just standing there.

Vets open in 10 minutes


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Good luck Curly, really hope she is OK and the vet can get to her ASAP!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

low temp, pale gums, lethargic [if she can't even be bothered rolling to try to ease her discomfort she's lethargic]... not good signs... I really hope for you that she's ok but I hate to say it, the signs are not good.

The low temp is the big one. Soon as their temperature drops below normal, that's their body saying, "I give up!" - so if it was my horse I'd be ringing around for other emergency vets if the only one in town was no good.

I know what it's like, by the way... we only have one large animal clinic in town. The closest others are 1/2 hour away, and one of the 2 other clinics, Mum has unpleasant personal history with the vets there [unrelated to their actual work, they're good vets, but when the personal is not good you don't go there]... the other charges a fortune but they are brilliant... but don't travel our way. Up until the local guys employed our lovely English expat horse specialist, we had vets who were good for general stuff like injuries and routine care, but were clueless when it came to puzzles like lameness with no obvious cause or horses that just wouldn't put on weight.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> low temp, pale gums, lethargic [if she can't even be bothered rolling to try to ease her discomfort she's lethargic]... not good signs... I really hope for you that she's ok but I hate to say it, the signs are not good.
> 
> The low temp is the big one. Soon as their temperature drops below normal, that's their body saying, "I give up!" - so if it was my horse I'd be ringing around for other emergency vets if the only one in town was no good.
> 
> I know what it's like, by the way... we only have one large animal clinic in town. The closest others are 1/2 hour away, and one of the 2 other clinics, Mum has unpleasant personal history with the vets there [unrelated to their actual work, they're good vets, but when the personal is not good you don't go there]... the other charges a fortune but they are brilliant... but don't travel our way. Up until the local guys employed our lovely English expat horse specialist, we had vets who were good for general stuff like injuries and routine care, but were clueless when it came to puzzles like lameness with no obvious cause or horses that just wouldn't put on weight.


 
Our normal and very good vet is on the way. I live in the middle of no where :/ Not a whole lot of options. 

There is an equine hospital about 45 minutes away from us but i cant get her down there because both parents are at work and i dont have my license yet.


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Best not to float her in her condition anyway by the sound of it Curly. Hang on in there  You're doing the best you can


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Hope your vet gets there soon and can help her. Sending best healing wishes.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks guys, im just sitting out here watching the driveway. Come on!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Oh my!! Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way with a quickness!! May you poor mare be helped and saved!


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

hope all is well


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

SO angry! Just got a call back saying no vets can come out. No idea what to do now, no other vets to call and mum/dad are both working. Mum will be back at 2 so can ask her then.she is standing not rolling not laying down but she wont eat. Going out to take her temp again

Her Temp is at 36.7 C 

Still no interest in food, even when offered to her hasnt eaten her breakfast (odd for her) but isnt biting at her sides, rolling, kicking so not sure if its colic.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

can you contact your parents & let them know there is a possible emergency??


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

My dad isnt horse-y at all sadly and mum cant leave work because shes a nurse and where she works there arn't people that could cover her.I spoke to her this morning and she said to go ahead and call the vet but that didnt work out.

What's your opinion of what could be going on with her?

She isnt really acting sick per se, it just worries me her temp isnt normal and she wont eat.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

there is far too many things for me to start guessing. The only thing I can say is keep calling the vet & bugging to get them out ASAP. Maybe if one of your parents can call the vet as well it would help


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

littrella said:


> there is far too many things for me to start guessing. The only thing I can say is keep calling the vet & bugging to get them out ASAP. Maybe if one of your parents can call the vet as well it would help



Im shocked because i have worked with them lots (weeks) and they have always been great.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Keep calling! Get someone out!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Mum came home early and we took her up to the equine hospital, a huge bill later we have a diagnosis of low grade beggining colic. She got some painkillers and a dose of mineral oil/epsom salts.She is feeling much better! Relieved!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Awesome! D Love a happy ending!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Oh so relieved! Glad she got the help she needed, good job! ;-)


----------



## doubleopi (Dec 27, 2011)

Im glad she's feeling better! And glad you caught it while it was in the beginning stages!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Bad news  sick again this morning vet came out gave her more oil, Epsom salts and pain killers. Not very positive about her chances today 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Is the mare eating and drinking at all? Is she passing manure? Did she pass the placenta? Was it checked properly by a vet or someone who knows what to look for? 

Lizzie


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Is the mare eating and drinking at all? Is she passing manure? Did she pass the placenta? Was it checked properly by a vet or someone who knows what to look for?
> 
> Lizzie


Please dont be so condescending. 

Of course her placenta was checked properly. 

She is eating green grass not passing manure.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Goodness. How rude! I was only trying to think of what might be wrong. Sorry I tried to help.

Lizzie


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

FeatheredFeet said:


> Goodness. How rude! I was only trying to think of what might be wrong. Sorry I tried to help.
> 
> Lizzie


 
I apologise if you were genuinely trying to help.

You come across very condescending in all but one of your posts on this thread.

I may have misinterpreted your commet as i was upset considering the vet had just been out and said that it was his opinion her chances of surviving were very very slim. That she most likely had a faeceolith.


----------



## lexischase (Jul 18, 2012)

Any update on your sweet girls?


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I truly was trying to help. It could have been a number of things. Impaction is common in all breeds but _very_ much moreso in Minis. If the vet does think this is the problem and she's not passing manure, then she should not be eating at this time. Certainly drinking - if she will, but not adding more food to the impaction. I expect your vet told you this anyway. 

How long is your vet willing to wait, before surgery is indicated? Don't let him wait too long. Many Minis do recover well after surgery, if it does come down to that. 

Is she still producing milk and the baby feeding? Just in case she does have to leave for surgery, make sure you have some foal replacer on hand, for feeding the little one. Hopefully it won't come to that. Keeping fingers crossed here and hoping your mare recovers soon.

Lizzie


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks Lizzie; the vet told us to feed green grass for the moisture in it he also said surgery is an option but in minis it is very risky and not successful often :/ 

She has always been producing milk for little Milly but we did have formula on hand just in case.

She had another dose of oil/salts yesterday and this morning we have POO never been so happy to see horse poo in my life.

6 giant piles, she's a happy girl now!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

VERY good sign!!! Hopefully now, she is on the way to feeling a lot better.

Lizzie


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

FeatheredFeet said:


> VERY good sign!!! Hopefully now, she is on the way to feeling a lot better.
> 
> Lizzie


 
No more rolling around or laying down excessively. Seems back to normal  

Milly is the biggest suck up, she sees you coming to the paddock and shes straight over to you begging for scratches!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Some new photos of miss Milly


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh MOI Gawd I was away during most of this drama - SO GLAD she is OK. Well done you, you obviously did everything right and saved your girls  Congratulations. It would have been very scary for you


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Merlot said:


> Oh MOI Gawd I was away during most of this drama - SO GLAD she is OK. Well done you, you obviously did everything right and saved your girls  Congratulations. It would have been very scary for you


 
It was horrible, on Saturday the vet was so negative we were sure we were going to loose her but she pulled through.

Thank goodness! 

The importance of getting a vet out! Without treatment she wouldnt have made it.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

How's your mare doing?


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Great. She back to normal 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

So glad to hear that Crystal is doing well, now, WHERE ARE THE UPDATED photos of your babeh??? ;-)


----------



## crisco41 (May 2, 2011)

*just read this completely through in 1 sitting*

Hi. I am new here and came across this post. Adorable baby and so glad momma is all better,
I have a new mare that is bred and I have no idea of due date. She is not breeding quality but I love her and will love the foal just as well.
Your posts (everyones) have been very helpful as I try to figure out when I mite be having a baby.
I especially appreciate all the photos. It gives me something to compare to.
congrads on that sweet foal and that healthy momma. And thanks


----------



## anniegirl (Oct 7, 2012)

Congrats on your beautiful filly!!! sorry to hear there was a scare there but glad everything worked out!!! Love the pics!! She is going to be a real beaut!! Love the name too !! suits her!!!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Merlot said:


> now, WHERE ARE THE UPDATED photos of your babeh??? ;-)


I second this! PHOTOS PLZ?!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Don't have anymore baby photos  our camera died 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Not acceptable!! I need my fix


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

MsBHavin said:


> Not acceptable!! I need my fix


 
Sorry! ****ty time for the camera to break. Milly (foal) is very cute and curious, too curious.

About 2 weeks ago she ate a bee, which stung her inside her esophagus and she had an allergic reaction, shes fine now, havent had much luck with the horses and vet lately!

Shes grown so much, from 12kg as a foal to approx 30kg now!


----------



## Merlot (Sep 12, 2012)

Can you borrow a camera? I'm dying to see how she is turning out - she was sooo cute!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

I could use my phone if you like.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes please!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

On the wagon for photos! :-D
Glad everyone's doing well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok, not the best photos! Not great quality and an uncoperative foal, wanting to eat the leadrope or follow me! 

Adding some photos from the other day too, taken with a borrowed camera (intended to be used to photograph school books )


Milly!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

She is so dang cute!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks  she's such a sweetheart!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Yay! For baby pictures!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Seriously adorable!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

What a total cutie pie!!!!


----------

